# Mobile Drilling Station



## Squarecut (Mar 1, 2015)

My shop shares a two bay garage with one car. One bay houses all the shop equipment, most on wheeled carts to allow ease of transition into various working configurations utilizing the second bay.
I finally upgraded from my 8" bench top drill press to a 15" floor DP. I chose the PCB660DP from Lowes and proceeded to trick it out with an enhanced Woodpeckers DP table, a Steel City mobile base, a four drawer under press cabinet with capture tray to house all my drill press accessories & a flexible dust extraction component.
The dust extraction hose is stored in the right rear compartment & extends to about 4 feet to connect to various extraction ports around my shop. The left rear storage compartment can house both table fences - the low Woodpecker 36" fence & my custom high fence as well as other miscellaneous DP jigs yet to be fabricated.
If necessary, but unlikely for my needs, the four drawer cabinet can easily be removed from the mobile base & slid onto an accessory dolly if the need arises for greater drilling depth, simply by removing the 1-1/4 dowel at rear center of the base cabinet. (See photo #7 in my album)
I chose the Woodpeckers DP Table because it allowed me to easily increase the table depth by adding a 4-3/8" rear table extension. This gives me a fence to drill center of 6-13/16", reclaiming an additional 3-1/2" from the original Woodpeckers design. The custom high fence is equipped with two stops & a combo L/R Center rule in both metric & imperial. It easily attaches with two knobs after dropping onto slotted brackets riding in the Woodpeckers dual track. (see photo #16 in my album)
All that is left to complete this Drilling Station is to compartmentalize the four drawers for maximum capacity & ease of accessibility. I expect that to take some time as I need to get going with some other projects.

See my album " Mobile Drilling Station" for more photos


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, I have one that is similar, but yours came out much better.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

That is a well thought -out, organized DP! Where do you keep the "chuck key"? Mine is on a strap with a magnetic end which is kept at the switch. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## Squarecut (Mar 1, 2015)

*Chuck key location*



woodchux said:


> That is a well thought -out, organized DP! Where do you keep the "chuck key"? Mine is on a strap with a magnetic end which is kept at the switch. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


Look at photo 4- it shows chuck key stored to right of DP column


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodchux said:


> That is a well thought -out, organized DP! Where do you keep the "chuck key"? Mine is on a strap with a magnetic end which is kept at the switch. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


Mine is usually sitting on the bench where I set it done when I walked over with it in hand to pick up the part I need to drill. :laughing:


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

That's a sweet roller - nicely done


----------

